# Namas



## slivingston (Jun 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone recently attended the Medical Auditing Boot Camp sponsored by NAMAS?  I tried to inquire about the boot camp scheduled for 8/28 - 8/29/14 and was told they do not yet have a location for this event.  I found that to be a bit odd since we are only a little over 2 months away, how am I supposed to get information on prices to present to my employer if I don't know exactly where I am going?  I was just wondering what others thought of the camp, as they seem a bit unorganized to me.

Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions.


----------



## TTcpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Stephanie,

I too was looking into NAMAS for auditing training since at one time they seemed to be so highly regarded by the AAPC and that is where you were referred to for auditing training and exam bootcamps at one time.  For some reason (and maybe I missed it somewhere) it seems as if they do not have any kind of relationship together like they used to.  I tried emailing them regarding the December conference and whether they would be having the bootcamp in conjunction with it and the ability to test afterwards and the first email bounced back.  I emailed the other email it gave and the response was that they were going to check and get back with me...two months later and still no response.


----------



## mlbaker1974 (Jul 6, 2014)

*NAMAS Bootcamp schedule*

http://namas.co/training-education/location-schedule/

this website gives the training schedule, location, dates and prices of training.


----------



## cooper1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I took their boot camp last year and thought it was worth the money. I never got around to taking the test since I've not had the time but I will be getting my info back out to study.

Tracey


----------



## gjja (Aug 6, 2014)

*NAMAS Bootcamp August 28-29*

I too inquired about the August 28-29 bootcamp and received a reply immediately. Here is what I found out. The Boot Camp in Secaucus NJ will be held at the Embassy Suites 455 Plaza Drive, Secaucus NJ 07094. The discounted room rate is $189 per night provided you speak to the NAMAS rep at the hotel. As of today they have not met the minimum requirement to go ahead with the program. The two contacts I have is jreeves@drsmgmt.com and jmitzel@drsmgmt.com. If you use the AAPC discount, the price of the class is $910. I registered for the course and am hopeful enough people will join me so it will move forward. They will issue a refund if the class is cancelled due to low enrollment. Hope this helps!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 7, 2014)

slivingston said:


> I was wondering if anyone recently attended the Medical Auditing Boot Camp sponsored by NAMAS?  I tried to inquire about the boot camp scheduled for 8/28 - 8/29/14 and was told they do not yet have a location for this event.  I found that to be a bit odd since we are only a little over 2 months away, how am I supposed to get information on prices to present to my employer if I don't know exactly where I am going?  I was just wondering what others thought of the camp, as they seem a bit unorganized to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions.



My advice to anyone is to forget the bootcamp unless you are fortunate enough to have an employer to pay for it.
There are mixed reviews, a lot of which is down to expectations, but it also depends on who is your trainer.
I heard of one bootcamp where pretty much all the trainer did was read through the study guide.

I took and passed the test first time just by using the study guide and Deb Grider's book. I had no auditing experience but took it anyway as I could see the potential benefits down the line.


----------



## gjja (Sep 3, 2014)

*Bootcamp was definitely worth while*

I was fortunate enough to take the NAMAS bootcamp last week. I definitely recommend it to anyone interested in auditing. AAPC has taken over NAMAS from what I was told so they are still working together. I feel it prepared me for the CPMA exam and am glad I went.


----------

